# Game 1 Bucks at 76ers



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Starters*

Bucks
pg-Brandon Jennings
sg-Michael Redd
sf-Luc Richard Mbah a Moute
pf-Kurt Thomas
c-Andrew Bogut

76ers
pg-Lou Williams
sg-Andre Igudola
sf-Thad Young
pf-Elton Brand
c-Samuel Dalembert

First game of the season, I am pumpred to see jennings go


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings hits the early 3, if he learns to shoot he will be one of the best pg's in the league in the next couple of years


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

these guys need to be on their toes with Jennings running the floor


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

charli bell returning to normal will also be big this year


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

god i cant stand gadzuric


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bj with a deep 2, 2-4 so far good assist and rebound numbers.. i am keeping an eye on that shooting %... Philly 32 Bucks 31


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bogut has taken about 3 charges.. the back looks fine


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings is the quickest player i have ever seen, he is going to be fun to watch in what could be a long season


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

10 points 6 boards and 5 assists in the first half for Jennings


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

crap, cant find a good link for this game


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings should have 10 dimes by now if the bucks could hit a jumper


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am convinced Warrick can do everything that CV could do


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very impressed with Jennings tonight. Hope he gets a triple-double.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

he needs to fight off foul trouble, and the bucks have missed about 8 would be assists already


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like the 3rd quarter will continue to be a problem just like last year.. outscored by 15


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

We are just getting killed in the paint, and we look like we cant rebound


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ilyasova getting major minutes in the 4th over Warrick. Very questionable decision


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ilyasova plays loke dog****, I just dont get why he played the whole 4th quarter, Jennings pulledwith a minute left with 9 assists and 9 rebounds.. you're donkey of the night award goes to scott skiles


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Ilyasova plays loke dog****, I just dont get why he played the whole 4th quarter, Jennings pulledwith a minute left with 9 assists and 9 rebounds.. you're donkey of the night award goes to scott skiles


I couldn't figure out Ilyosava at all. What game was he playing? 

Jennings was playing at one speed, and too many of the other bucks were playing at a slower speed. that was depressing. The 76ers don't look that good either, which makes a lousy way to start.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Ilyasova plays loke dog****, I just dont get why he played the whole 4th quarter, Jennings pulledwith a minute left with 9 assists and 9 rebounds.. you're donkey of the night award goes to scott skiles


I second your nomination of Scott Skiles.

Still, 17/9/9 is a pretty good stat line for his first game.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

scott skiles has a reputation of being a stubborn donkey for a reason. tonight he showed us why. the guy just loves to play players who have no business playing. remember him starting malik allen over charlie V and luc richarb mubah-a-moute last year at times? guy wouldn't be such a bad coach if he would just play the deserving players instead of playing the worst players on the team as if to fuel a fire under his superior players.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jennings said he wasn't aware of how close he was to a triple double, but I wonder if they asked Skiles? Bogut admits to playing badly. The JS Online story makes it clear Jennings is better than a number of his teammanes:



> The Bucks committed 20 turnovers, including five by Jennings. But teammates sometimes weren't ready for good passes from the rookie, and Gadzuric missed a point-blank dunk off a great feed by Jennings.


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/67792007.html


----------

